# Photo Swiss Movement



## Nawrp (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

Lovely, any reason for the photo or just wanted to share?

If you're looking to ID it, look for marks and work your way through Ranfft http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&0&2uswk


----------



## Nawrp (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello. Thanks for the site URL. Very comrehensive. I am hoping to buy this watch shortly and in other watches of this company their name is visible.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

It looks like an ETA automatic movement. They produced good movements.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

What is the brand name of the watch?


----------



## Nawrp (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello. This is from a Camy. I have several models with different forms and colours. I will try to put some photos online.


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

A 2472 looks a possibility http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&0&2uswk&ETA_2472


----------



## Nawrp (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello.I have managed a photo. I'm not the best photographer in the world.


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

This eBay listing states an ETA 2980 (which doesn't exist) - and it's only 17 jewels

https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Vintage-CAMY-GENEVE-SUPER-AUTOMATIC-PICCADILLY-Swiss-Made-Mens-Watch-/292298782793?rmvSB=true

It's signed CAMY though.

This post suggests an AS 2066, which is 25 jewels but doesn't seem to match visually

http://kedidipasir.blogspot.co.uk/2011/10/camy-piccadillyrm180-only.html

Probably going to need a closer inspection of the movement -- it should have a maker's mark on it somewhere.


----------



## Burty (Oct 13, 2017)

ETA 24XX series 2452-2472. The snailing on the rotor and bridge is similar to the finish of A Schild of the same period....but this is ETA for sure.

Camy Watch SA / Cronel Watch SA / Stroun Freres SA Geneva and Grenchen.....1960-1970


----------

